

Fast inverse square root - albertzeyer
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fast_inverse_square_root

======
albertzeyer
Not very new but still interesting. Read also about the origin of it here:

* <http://www.beyond3d.com/content/articles/8/>

* <http://www.beyond3d.com/content/articles/15/>

------
jlangenauer
I dare say this is what the sperm whale in "The Hitchhiker's Guide to the
Galaxy" was referring to when it thought "Oh no, not again."

~~~
albertzeyer
With nice pictures this time. :)

